# how to orginise a show? (i want one in Nhampton)



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

how do you orginise a reptile show as i think there should be one in northampton, there is a calling for it????


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

mattsdragons said:


> how do you orginise a reptile show as i think there should be one in northampton, there is a calling for it????


 
Youl need a society, permission and with all the crap going on right now, it will be EXTREAMLY awkward.

Lots more too it.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Be prepared to devout about 6 months organising it, then struggling to get the relevant local authority to agree to it and then watch as everybody then moans about there being too many corns, leos and royals at the meeting. Enjoy!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

there ias a society A.R.I.A


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Contact the FBH, they will be able to inform you of everything you need to know, and there is a lot you need to know.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

perhaps its best you dont give the IAR more ammo to support their dreaful cause ?


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

you need some tables, some fliers and about 50 big security guards with sticks to keep out the antis!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

!. Find a venue and one that is not anything to do with the local authority. One that is a traditional site for agriculture.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> perhaps its best you dont give the IAR more ammo to support their dreaful cause ?


whats so bad about A.R.I.A?


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

HS said:


> Contact the FBH, they will be able to inform you of everything you need to know, and there is a lot you need to know.


who??


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> whats so bad about A.R.I.A?


they probably mean international animal rescue (or something like that) i assume its one of the "animal welfare" groups that have been trying to disrupt shows as of late


FBH is federation of british herpetologists


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

kingsnake said:


> Be prepared to devout about 6 months organising it, then struggling to get the relevant local authority to agree to it and then watch as everybody then moans about there being too many corns, leos and royals at the meeting. Enjoy!


This is my quote of the day! :lol2::no1:: victory:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

how much would it cost?


----------

